# Hummingbird Wide 100 Bedienungsanleitung



## Gaedda9999 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen? Habe bei den Freunden von E-Bay ein Hummingbird Wide 100 erstanden. Reicht für meine Zwecke vollkommen aus. Das Probelm ist, das keine Bediennungsanleitung dabei war. ( Braucht man ja nicht unbedingt) Ich möchte es aber gerne im Simulationsprogramm laufen lassen, hat es, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich da dran komme|kopfkrat #c 
(Akku von Zeit zu Zeit leernuckeln lassen)

Das Net habe ich schon durchsucht----Nichts

Danke im Voraus für die Tipps

Jörg


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hummingbird Wide 100 Bedienungsanleitung*

hallo jörg #h

gugge mal hier und scrole bis zur seite 22 (simulator operation)... daraus geht hervor, daß du lediglich den power-knopf gedrückt halten musst um den simmodus aufzurufen... viel spaß beim testen #h


----------



## Gaedda9999 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hummingbird Wide 100 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo Jirko

recht herzlichen Dank für die Info super#6 !!Warum habe ich das nicht gefunden#q ?

Werde das Dingen gleich mal drucken! Dann hat meine bessere Hälfte im Urlaub etwas zu lesen|kopfkrat Sie hatte im letzten Urlaub kein Echo an Bord und  und ist der festen Überzeugung, das man damit besser fängt!! 

Nochmal Dank und Petri


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hummingbird Wide 100 Bedienungsanleitung*

ich habe noch meine anleitung vom humminbird wide onehundret portable.
ich würde sie dir kopieren und per post zukommen lassen.
wenn du interesse hast dann melde dich mal per pm.


----------



## Gaedda9999 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hummingbird Wide 100 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo und danke für das Angebot!!!#h 

Habe mir die Anleitung heruntergeladen ( Englisch) aber das reicht! Wollte eigendlich nur wissen, wie ich in den Sim-Modus komme.

Habe dann auch festgestellt, dass das Teil keine Voltanzeige hat. Also nehme ich wieder einen Spannungsprüfer mit in den Urlaub:r Kann man ja eigentlich immer gebrauchen....genauso wie Akkuschrauber / 30iger Schraubenschlüssel usw.Braucht man alles wenn man in Schweden Urlaub macht.

Spass beiseite: Benötige das Echo nur, um nicht wieder und wieder vor Steine zu knattern und dafür reicht ein 100 vollkommen.

Dank und Gruß
Jörg


----------



## mitglied_1234 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hummingbird Wide 100 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo Nordlicht,
könntest du mir mal auch eine solche Kopie zukommen lassen. Wäre klasse.

Bitte antworte mal. Danke.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Jirko (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hummingbird Wide 100 Bedienungsanleitung*

hallo kai #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im AB... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns! da das thema relativ alt ist besteht die gefahr, daß boardie nordlicht dein anliegen hier überliest, wenn er´s dann nicht abonniert hat... ich würde dir empfehlen, ihm noch ne PN mit deiner bitte zukommen zu lassen. drück dir die däumchen #h


----------



## Tauberfranken (25. April 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird Wide 100 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo Nordlicht,

auch ich suche diese Bedienungsanleitung. Könntest Du mir eine Kopie zukommen lassen?
Danke.
Gruß Rudi


----------

